# Craftsman small two cycle snowblower fails to start



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, My Craftsman two stroke single-stage snow-blower fails to start (536.885210). At first it would start to die when clearing snow. I'd back up and it would be OK. Then it died and would and will not start. I put fresh gas and 40/1 oil in the tank and checked and cleaned the spark plug. Still no start. I tested the ignition switch. The switch is closed in the off position and open in the run position. In my thinking switch should be closed when in start. But either way the switch is turned, engine fails to start. I welcome any wisdom. Thanks


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The switch acts to short out the ignition coil, intentionally. So, the switch should be in the open position. 

Considering that it sounds like a "warm" engine "no-start" I would then consider either the ignition coil or the carb. I'd lean heavier on the coil, as heat tends to kill them. 

It also would not hurt to inspect the electric wires leading to the switch and make sure that there aren't any unintentionally grounds.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds like possible a case of engine not breathing. 

Check the exhaust for carbon build up, take the bolt/s that hold the muffler off and remove the muffler, then just look in the port for black carbon buildup/partial blockage.

If nothing, then it's got a different problem just put the muffler back on.

And if you see some blockage you first need to pull the recoil slowly (plug wire off!) until the cylinder is blocking the port first before you clear it. Then clear it with a wooden dowel or plastic putty knife and blow the ports out with canned air or compressor at low- medium pressure. 

Let us know what you find there.. WM !


----------



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, I am about to go out and get a spark tester. Auto Zone has the adjustable type to check spark strength.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Wmlaveck 

Lets us know what you find out on the spark.
Might also be a fuel starvation problem.


----------



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

OK,
I checked for spark and it got what looks like a strong spark. So I would think it is a breathing problem (CPR?) as Pathfinder13 pointed out. So I will check the muffler and port. If that's OK, then I'll take a look at the carburetor. In a perfect world, machines would fix themselves. 
Thanks


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

wmlaveck said:


> Thanks, I am about to go out and get a spark tester. Auto Zone has the adjustable type to check spark strength.


Will it attempt to run on starting fluid (ether) ?


----------



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

I think I'll first try to clean the carburetor. That will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

wmlaveck said:


> OK,
> In a perfect world, machines would fix themselves.
> Thanks


What's the fun in that?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Do the quickest/easiest stuff first ;-) Process of elimination. You had said it would puff out while running that's why I thought it may be blockage developing. Two strokes are infamous for that. The Toro 3650 manual even has what I sugested as a maintenance procedure. ;-)

Edit: might have been in the Briggs 2 stroke engine manual, or maybe it was Toro manual, it was one of them but I forget which one.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

My bet is on the carb or the choke!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well duh, right?


----------



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

Pathfinder13,
I repent. I forgot that do the simplest things first was also one of my life modals as well. I can try some carb cleaner first and then if it still does not start, I'll try some starter. I may have some in my garage. I started to remove the carb, but I can tighten it back up and see how it goes. I will get back with all of you.

After I get this machine running I'll take some time to introduce myself in the welcome forum. Much thanks for all the help.

Also, how do I set it so that when there is a reply to one of my posts I get an email notice?
Bill


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Up near the top of the page is "User CP".

There is a vertical column "Your Control Panel" under that is a sub heading "Settings & Options" click on "Options". 

Under "Messaging & Notification", in the "Default Thread Subscription Mode" select "instant Email Notification" and the system will notify you each time someone replies to a thread you've started or joined.


----------



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

OK, I am back. The starting fluid got the machine running for 30 sec. I tried that a few times. Engine would start and then die shortly after. I had a bit more success with carb cleaner, but that did not last for more than 30 seconds. (Tried that 3 to 4 times.) I checked to make sure that the carb is getting fuel and that's OK. So it would seem that the problem is the carburetor. Before I remove it or do anything else, I'll wait to hear from you gentlemen. Perhaps it would be less work to move to Florida.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep, with those findings, it would appear to be the carb. 

Now the question is, is it the jets(nut) or needle?

There should fuel dump button on the bowl #32. If there is fuel, then the needle #30, is operating. I suspect that the nut #40, and nozzle #36 are your culprits. Be careful with the nozzle, it appears to be plastic. 

CARBURETOR 640088 Diagram & Parts List for Model 143995071 Craftsman-Parts All-Products-Parts | SearsPartsDirect 











Hope it helps.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

So it IS a carb gummed up issue ? Not real surprising at least it can be cleaned.

Anyone here clean a carb like this other than myself ??

I tried it, got the same cleaner at Harbor Freight and they took the coupon too. , love it, and it works really great. Water and simple green a few three min cycles, then a two min cycle for rinse with water only, then blow out carb with air to dry. Love it, they start on the first pull and no smelly carb cleaner in my garage ( when it's cold out and the door is closed and heat is on ) to deal with. 

Just thought I'd share, really like the results.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's the only way I'll clean one, now.


----------



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

FIXED: It was the nozzle with the two small O rings. I took the carb to my local garden shop and they were kind enough to put them in. After installing the carb the machine started on the first pull. I am hearing a knock, but I think it was just that the body has not been put on. I plan to put in all together tomorrow.

I have some ideas of improving the snow chute. I will post the results of that with some pictures. Should that be a new thread? A different forum?


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

wmlaveck I would start another thread on your chute. some of the guys may miss your chute mod. welcome to sbf. im about 45 miles north of you. were suppose to get 1-3 in tomorrow. you might get to play with your snow blower. good luck


----------



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

Final Report: My machine cleared my drive of six inch snow with ease. I am grateful and impressed that you good people would take the time to read posts of people needing help. In the days following, I hope to give back an oz for the 50 lbs of help received. Thanks


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That good to hear, and better yet, you local shop took care of you the way that they did. I would definitely would be a return customer. 

And we've all been there with something that frustrates us, and when you finally get it figured out, you really get a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

db9938, I so much agree. About the end of March or early April I will be bringing in the carburetor from my Craftsman mower. It's much easier to bring in the carb than the entire machine. Check out my introduction in the new member forum.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Were the o-rings all gummy? Usually I just replace them and clean and reuse the emulsion tube. Sometimes the tubes get smeared with the melted o-rings and are hard to clean. Dang that Ethanol!!


----------



## wmlaveck (Jan 6, 2014)

KennyW, they did not look bad at all. But the service person said that they get worn out from the gas and oil. Anyhow, what ever magic they did, it was worth the $11. Snowblower, for now, is an unstoppable machine. That is, if the snow stays under 12".


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

$11? that's a heckuva deal.


----------

